# Thick or Thin Burger Patties???



## caseydog (Aug 5, 2018)

I watch a lot of food videos on YouTube, and I see a lot of burger videos. Some of them feature big, thick patties, and some feature big, thin patties. 

I actually prefer a big, thin patty, like a smashburger, or my favorite fast-food burger, a _Whataburger_. 

I like the char-to-meat ratio on a thinner patty. It has more flavor, IMHO. You can't do a proper medium-rare cook on a thin patty, but as much as I like my steaks medium rare, I prefer my burgers well done. The texture of a medium-rare burger seems "mushy" to me. A thick, well-done burger tastes like a bland mini meatloaf on a bun, to me. Besides, I have been served some burgers that I can't fit into my mouth, which makes me work too hard to eat what may be a good burger, otherwise. 

*Do you have a preference? If so, what is it?*


CD


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 5, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I watch a lot of food videos on YouTube, and I see a lot of burger videos. Some of them feature big, thick patties, and some feature big, thin patties.
> 
> I actually prefer a big, thin patty, like a smashburger, or my favorite fast-food burger, a _Whataburger_.
> 
> ...


I don’t like burgers much to begin with, but when I do have a craving for one, I tend towards the thinner patties as a preference. Smash Burger is just about perfect, and In-and-Out is a very close second. I do like the burger to fit inside the bun, though, so either small patties or oversized buns. And lots of toppings to disguise that meat taste! Bleu cheese is my fave!


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2018)

When making sliders, I tend to go on the thin side, but for a huge burger on the Egg, gotta go thick. Cook at a low temp then crank up for a great sear. I'm going to make Ollie Burgers very soon!


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 5, 2018)

I prefer medium thickness, probably a half inch or so.  I cook them medium well, mostly for safety reasons.

  Serving a meatball on a bun seems to be the trendy thing in a lot of restaurants, but it doesn't make for easy eating.  Some of them use buns that don't hold up to the meat juices, and it pretty much turns to mush by the end of the burger.  I use Martin's potato rolls at home.


----------



## giggler (Aug 5, 2018)

KC, have you tried a Keller's Speciecial *1 at the old Car Hop on Loop 12? there may still be the old original place in Keller Springs. Really nice micro thin big burger. They make a version of it here in Austin at Hut's Hamburgers, but it is Way to big.


Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 5, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> I prefer medium thickness, probably a half inch or so.  I cook them medium well, mostly for safety reasons.
> 
> Serving a meatball on a bun seems to be the trendy thing in a lot of restaurants, but it doesn't make for easy eating.  Some of them use buns that don't hold up to the meat juices, and it pretty much turns to mush by the end of the burger.  I use Martin's potato rolls at home.



When I make meatball sliders, I put a piece of cheese (usually provolone) on the bottom bun. That helps quite a bit to keep the buns from getting soggy. I also flatten the meatball into a patty before putting them on the grill. I let everyone put the sauce on themselves. +1 for Martin's potato buns.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 5, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I like the char-to-meat ratio on a thinner patty. It has more flavor, IMHO. You can't do a proper medium-rare cook on a thin patty, but as much as I like my steaks medium rare, I prefer my burgers well done. The texture of a medium-rare burger seems "mushy" to me. A thick, well-done burger tastes like a bland mini meatloaf on a bun, to me. Besides, I have been served some burgers that I can't fit into my mouth, which makes me work too hard to eat what may be a good burger, otherwise.
> 
> CD



I couldn't agree with you more.
I know its strange hearing it from a vegetarian , but not only back in the day when I ate meat, but even now with the introduction of the veggie " Impossible Burger"  or "Beyond Meat  Burgers",  They package them very thick.  I press them down a bit to be bigger and thinner for two reasons.

Frst, as you mentioned, the char to meat ratio ( to me ) is better.
Secondly, I prefer my burgers on a kaiser roll than a typical burger bun.  The kaiser rolls are significantly bigger, and nothing I hate more than taking a big bite out of a burger and getting nothing other than a mouth full of bread.  The bigger thinner patty fits the buns I use much better.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 5, 2018)

I prefer and make smaller, thinner patties...


My very favorite cheeseburgers are those made in an old fashioned diner on a very old flat grill.. Burgers prepared on a well used flat grill impart flavors which cannot be duplicated at home.. I know many will shudder but, if the bun has a slight sheen of grease on it, all the better.. Not fancy, not gourmet, just greasy deliciousness.. 



We don't go to Caspers too often but I love their heavenly burgers..


https://www.caspersdiner.com/


Ross


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 5, 2018)

Both have their place around here..when we have people over, I like to make small 4 oz burgers with classic Wonder bread (supermarket) buns..this way, somebody can have a regular style burger and maybe a hot dog also..
Occasionally, when I do up some fresh ground beef, or local stuff, I'll go whole hog and make a big, gourmet burger cooked to medium...maybe add some funky stuff like different meats, cheese or mushrooms, etc...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2018)

I prefer a thicker burger cooked medium. Lately we've been having them on an onion roll.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2018)

I prefer thicker as well. In fact, I'll go a step further and make a Jucy Lucy, or "Daddy's Special" burger as my son used to call them when he was little.

One thin patty, a lump of Boursin cheese, then encase it with another thin to medium thick patty.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 5, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I prefer a thicker burger cooked medium. Lately we've been having them on an onion roll.


Tomato on the bottom? Blasphemy!


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 5, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I prefer a thicker burger cooked medium. Lately we've been having them on an onion roll.



Onion roll sounds great !!




Rocklobster said:


> Tomato on the bottom? Blasphemy!




My OCD wouldn't allow that.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I
> I like the char-to-meat ratio on a thinner patty. It has more flavor, IMHO. You can't do a proper medium-rare cook on a thin patty, but as much as I like my steaks medium rare, I prefer my burgers well done. The texture of a medium-rare burger seems "mushy" to me. A thick, well-done burger tastes like a bland mini meatloaf on a bun, to me. Besides, I have been served some burgers that I can't fit into my mouth, which makes me work too hard to eat what may be a good burger, otherwise.
> 
> CD


 I AGREE with everything you mentioned!!
I do like my burgers cooked in a cast iron pan the best. I like my burger on a small Kaiser roll and the burger has to be the same size. I also hate to take a bite and only have a mouth full bread. The cheese is usually American and/or Muenster. If I make a stuffed burger I will stuff with gouda, blue or brie.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 5, 2018)

Veggie burgers I usually have to pre cook first, then finish it off on the grill to get the bbq/ char flavor.  They are a lot dryer so will usually burn on the grill before cooking through.  Some of them usually fall apart too if not precooked ( however the directions say to pre cook ( which varies brand to brand)


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 5, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Onion roll sounds great !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like fried onions also on the bottom, so with both of those my bottom bun wouldn't stand a chance...


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 5, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I like fried onions also on the bottom, so with both of those my bottom bun wouldn't stand a chance...



I hear ya.

Fried onions are great on a burger.
Kinda tying this in with the ' Deli thread',  years ago i got a burger at a local deli and they put fried mushrooms and onions on top, nothing else ( no cheese, tomato ...)  and it was perfect.  It kinda opened my eyes to al the things you can do to a burger to change things up a bit.  ( I was a kid at the time and to me, up until that time, a burger was something you get at a fast food joint)


----------



## msmofet (Aug 5, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I like fried onions also on the bottom, so with both of those my bottom bun wouldn't stand a chance...


 


msmofet said:


> I AGREE with everything you mentioned!!
> I do like my burgers cooked in a cast iron pan the best. I like my burger on a small Kaiser roll and the burger has to be the same size. I also hate to take a bite and only have a mouth full bread. The cheese is usually American and/or Muenster. If I make a stuffed burger I will stuff with gouda, blue or brie.


OH I forgot the pickles, ketchup and fried onions.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 5, 2018)

Big, every time. I like something to get my teeth into. (But not so thick as to choke the eater!)


----------



## buckytom (Aug 5, 2018)

I miss having burger cooked over charcoal briquettes. I went to the dark side (propane and propane accessories) about a decade ago.

Driving home at noon today, the West Side highway had the smell of charcoal and lighter fluid all along the strip in the 120s to the 160s that borders the park on the Hudson.
Later today, it will smell of burgers, chicken, and various Latin American spiced dishes.

I must look like a dog with his nose out the window enjoying the ride.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 5, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Tomato on the bottom? Blasphemy!



Yes, tomato on the bottom and genoa salami under the cheese.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 5, 2018)

giggler said:


> KC, have you tried a Keller's Speciecial *1 at the old Car Hop on Loop 12? there may still be the old original place in Keller Springs. Really nice micro thin big burger. They make a version of it here in Austin at Hut's Hamburgers, but it is Way to big.
> 
> 
> Eric, Austin Tx.



I haven't heard of _The Car Hop_. I'll have to check it out. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 5, 2018)

Between thick and thin, I prefer the thin side. I want to be able to get a bite out of a nicely charred grilled burger without the fillings squishing out of the side. 

My bread of choice for burgers is onion buns, toasted on the grill with the patties.  My fave is an Ortega burger...grilled patty, lettuce, tomato, whole Ortega green chiles, and a slice of Monterey Jack. I like a leaf of lettuce on the bottom of the burger and on the top to help keep the bun from getting soggy. 

Now I SO want a burger.


----------



## RPCookin (Aug 7, 2018)

I like hamburgers.  That's about it. 






I like 'em thick, and I like 'em not as thick, but I want enough meat so it's the star of the show and will shine through the condiments.  If the patty is too thin, then I want a double.  I want a patty that's as big as the bun, regardless of the thickness.  Toasted onion or wheat bun (my preferred brand here is Orowheat).  Sear the burger hot so the edges have a bit of a crunch.  I never buy preformed patties.  When having burgers at home I always make my own by hand.

Start with the bottom half of the toasted bun.  Ketchup and mustard, then a slice of raw onion.  Next is the meat, cheese (usually American, nicely melted), lettuce, tomato, mayo, and top half of bun.  I can and do change it up, but this is my favorite, classic burger.  

I first had one made up like this in the mid 1950's when I was a kid in White Bear Lake, MN.  There was a restaurant in town called The Malt Shoppe, and in Minnesota back then, that burger was called a California hamburger (I guess that was the first place that built one with that stack of condiments).  That burger along with a chocolate malt for dinner on Friday evening before the weekly grocery shopping is one of my fondest childhood memories.  The restaurant is gone, and I haven't seen "California hamburger" on a menu for nearly 60 years, yet I still miss it.

I have had, and liked, many variations on the lowly hamburger.  One of my favorite lunch stops when I'm in Denver is to hit a Red Robin.  They have a lot of different offerings that I like, except I usually sub onion rings for their steak fries.  Their Whiskey River BBQ burger that comes topped with fried onion straws is quite tasty.  

There is another Denver area brew pub called CB & Potts that has a really good variety of burgers.  Most brew pubs tend to have decent burgers, but some also have good fish 'n chips, so it's often a dilemma deciding which to have.


----------



## Markf (Aug 7, 2018)

I vote for thinner burgers. The bun, toppings, and meat need to balance out. I cannot get that balance with a thicker burger. 

Mark


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2018)

Two problems  for me. I am not a bread eater. I just don't like the texture of it. So I always opt for a rare burger on the thin side. I use the bread as a means to hold it all together. 

My second problem is serving me a large helping of any food. I immediately feel overwhelmed and can never decide where I should start. Pirate one day when he was in the Dollar Store, he spotted a child's plate and matching soup bowl. Perfect size for me. If I manage to eat that first helping, then I can always ask for a small second one. 

Fried onions, one thin slice of tomato, and if the bun is well toasted, I most likely will eat that also. Just one more thing though. After all the cooking has been completed for it, I want both sides of the bun smeared with lots of mayo or butter.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 8, 2018)

Addie said:


> So I always opt for a rare burger on the thin side. I use the bread as a means to hold it all together.


Eating rare ground beef is dangerous.  USDA guidelines call for a minimum internal temperature of 160 F for ground beef.  Are you looking for e coli sickness?


----------



## CraigC (Aug 8, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> Eating rare ground beef is dangerous.  USDA guidelines call for a minimum internal temperature of 160 F for ground beef.  Are you looking for e coli sickness?



My father and oldest brother used to eat raw ground beef (purchased from the grocery store) sandwiches with a thick slice of raw onion, salt and pepper. That isn't what killed them. The USDA also requires that prosciutto imported from Italy or Iberico ham imported from Spain, go through a longer curing process than what those countries have been doing for hundreds of years. Just sayin.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 8, 2018)

CraigC said:


> My father and oldest brother used to eat raw ground beef (purchased from the grocery store) sandwiches with a thick slice of raw onion, salt and pepper. That isn't what killed them. The USDA also requires that prosciutto imported from Italy or Iberico ham imported from Spain, go through a longer curing process than what those countries have been doing for hundreds of years. Just sayin.


  People drive without wearing seat belts, ride motorcycles without wearing helmets, and eat at Chipotles.  Most don't suffer any negative consequences.  I guess you have to decide what risks you are willing to take.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> Eating rare ground beef is dangerous.  USDA guidelines call for a minimum internal temperature of 160 F for ground beef.  Are you looking for e coli sickness?


Especially for elderly people whose immune systems are often compromised.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 9, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I haven't heard of _The Car Hop_. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> CD



Oh, I know what you are referring to, now. Keller Springs is a major road in the North suburbs, which threw me off. 

_Keller's_ is a Dallas landmark, with car hops. 

It is a drive-in burger joint that serves beer. It is a big time hot-rod hang out. Not my kind of car thing, so I've never eaten their. I've driven by many times. 

CD


----------



## giggler (Aug 10, 2018)

Glad you got it, I should have made it more clear..


I'm form DFW and there are still a few Old School places like Keller's in town.


The burgers (thin) are good and they serve a Poppy Seed bun which is odd. Also, Tater Tots only as I recall.


No seating, maybe a picknic table. You roll down your window half way and the pretty girl on roller skates hooks the tray on the door. 



I wonder if you can still do that with electric windows?


Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 10, 2018)

I don't eat bread, so for me it's all about the meat. I like fat burgers, and I like them pink in the middle.

I also don't buy pre-ground burger. I'd rather grind it myself. It doesn't take that much time, and I know exactly what's in it. I have one of those old fashioned meat grinders if I want to be real putzy, but I've also pulsed it in the food processor. The trick is to cut the meat into 2" chunks and put it in the freezer for 15-30 minutes before grinding so it's very cold and chops cleanly. Then just pulse it until it's chopped finely, but not so much that it's turned to goo.


----------



## di reston (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm with Steve. For me, burger meat has to have the right amonunt of lean beef, fat beef from a different part from the carcase, and fat to bind it well. If you don't have a good burger the rest of the procedure is not up to scratch. My American Classics  advises that with the right meat, you can get very good results. They advise '100% percent ground-chuck meat for hamburgers, and they also say if you have the right kind of meat, the perfect hamburgers can be ready in 15 minutes, assuming you season, form, and cook it properly. 'The biggest diffiiculty for many cooks, though, may finding the right beef.

To test which cuts of beef, though may be finding the right beef.' 
Therefore, the quality of beef required has to be carefully chosen. The last sentence is crucial, as it would seem that you have to be careful about the quality of beef you need to source. 

Now, I'm a novice, although I've been studying American for quite a while now. As with many, I find that reseach helps a lot, but it does'nt necessarly solves the queries!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## caseydog (Aug 12, 2018)

di reston said:


> I'm with Steve. For me, burger meat has to have the right amonunt of lean beef, fat beef from a different part from the carcase, and fat to bind it well. If you don't have a good burger the rest of the procedure is not up to scratch. My American Classics  advises that with the right meat, you can get very good results. *They advise '100% percent ground-chuck meat for hamburgers*, and they also say if you have the right kind of meat, the perfect hamburgers can be ready in 15 minutes, assuming you season, form, and cook it properly. 'The biggest diffiiculty for many cooks, though, may finding the right beef.
> 
> To test which cuts of beef, though may be finding the right beef.'
> Therefore, the quality of beef required has to be carefully chosen. The last sentence is crucial, as it would seem that you have to be careful about the quality of beef you need to source.
> ...



Ground chuck is the American burger standard meat. You want 80/20 meat to fat ratio. No leaner than that. 

Some people use ground sirloin, which tastes good, but isn't as moist. Other people mix ground chuck and other ground beef cuts, like brisket. 

Personally, I use 80/20 ground chuck. It tastes good, and it makes a really juicy burger. 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 12, 2018)

I/we make about 150-200 burger patties a week at work. I have lots of trim from our rib eyes and strip loins we cut for the meat counter..I combine that 80/20 with AAA Beef inside round..An important tip is to not over pack the patties so they will have a nice texture when they are cooked..I also use a large holed plate when grinding as I find the meat and fat are not as fine so once a lot of the fat melts off you are left with a looser packed patty that traps more juice.This would not be favorable for retail as you can see the ground pieces of fat in the burger patty..I believe the supermarkets use small plate to incorporate the fat so you get a uniform color texture..


----------



## caseydog (Aug 12, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I make about 150 burger patties a week at work. I have lots of trim from our rib eyes and strip loins we cut for the meat counter..I combine that 80/20 with AAA Beef inside round..An important tip is to not over pack the patties so they will have a nice texture when they are cooked..I also use a large holed plate when grinding as I find the meat and fat are not as fine so once a lot of the fat melts off you are left with a looser packed patty that traps more juice.



Yeah, but you are Canadian... you eat poutine, and your bacon ain't right.  

You definitely don't want to overwork your ground beef, unless you want a dense meat puck on a bun. Keep it loose, for sure. 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 12, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Yeah, but you are Canadian... you eat poutine, and your bacon ain't right.
> 
> 
> CD


 You guys are the ones who messed up the whole bacon thing by calling pork loin Canadian bacon..we eat regular bacon just like you do. Do they order French fries in France? Or do the Greeks as for Greek salad in Athens??
Why, I oughta!.....


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2018)

AND he calls it pork roll, not Taylor Ham!

<<wagging finger>> For shame!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 12, 2018)

buckytom said:


> and he calls it pork roll, not taylor ham!
> 
> <<wagging finger>> for shame!



rotflmbo!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 12, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> You guys are the ones who messed up the whole bacon thing by calling pork loin Canadian bacon..we eat regular bacon just like you do. Do they order French fries in France? Or do the Greeks as for Greek salad in Athens??
> Why, I oughta!.....



You know what Texas toast is in Texas? 

Toast. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 12, 2018)

buckytom said:


> AND he calls it pork roll, not Taylor Ham!
> 
> <<wagging finger>> For shame!



That's because I can _read a label_. 

CD 

.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 12, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Ground chuck is the American burger standard meat. You want 80/20 meat to fat ratio. No leaner than that.
> 
> Some people use ground sirloin, which tastes good, but isn't as moist. Other people mix ground chuck and other ground beef cuts, like brisket.
> 
> ...



My dad, who was a butcher, swore by a mix of brisket and chuck. I definitely think chuck has to be at least part of the mix, but I'm not super fussy about what makes up the rest, other than I'm not a big fan of round. Round is pretty much flavorless, as far as I'm concerned.

Also, when I buy a whole ribeye or tenderloin at Costco, I take whatever scraps and trimmings are left and put them in a Ziploc to freeze. That goes into my burger (or meatloaf) blend, too.


----------



## tenspeed (Aug 13, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> You guys are the ones who messed up the whole bacon thing by calling pork loin Canadian bacon..we eat regular bacon just like you do. Do they order French fries in France? Or do the Greeks as for Greek salad in Athens??
> Why, I oughta!.....


  Reminds me of the time many years ago when I was oot and aboot up in Canada with some friends and went oot for breakfast.  One of the guys asked if it was Canadian bacon that was served with the eggs.  The waitress had kind of a puzzled look on her face and replied yes, it was Canadian bacon.  Guess what he got, eh?


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 13, 2018)

Steve Kroll said:


> My dad, who was a butcher, swore by a mix of brisket and chuck. I definitely think chuck has to be at least part of the mix, but I'm not super fussy about what makes up the rest, other than I'm not a big fan of round. Round is pretty much flavorless, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Also, when I buy a whole rib eye or tenderloin at Costco, I take whatever scraps and trimmings are left and put them in a Ziploc to freeze. That goes into my burger (or meatloaf) blend, too.


 I use round because of the price and the convenience during processing..no waste, silver skin or sinew to clog the plate. I think with the addition of rib eye and strip loin scrap/fat it makes up for the extra lean meat of the inside round..for home, I use blade, chuck and even brisket if I can get some cheap enough..
I'll snap a few shots if I can remember..I think I have to grind today at work..


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 13, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> Reminds me of the time many years ago when I was oot and aboot up in Canada with some friends and went oot for breakfast.  One of the guys asked if it was Canadian bacon that was served with the eggs.  The waitress had kind of a puzzled look on her face and replied yes, it was Canadian bacon.  Guess what he got, eh?


We call it back bacon and it is all but gone from stores. It is the back loin.. we also have pea meal bacon made from the back loin, which isn't prepared the same, but much more common..


----------



## caseydog (Aug 13, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> We call it *back bacon* and it is all but gone from stores. It is the back loin.. we also have pea meal bacon made from the back loin, which isn't prepared the same, but much more common..



Ah, "on the Fourth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
Four pounds of back-bacon..." -- Bob and Doug McKensie 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 13, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Ah, "on the Fourth day of Christmas, my true love gave to me
> Four pounds of back-bacon..." -- Bob and Doug McKensie
> 
> CD


Don't be a hoser...jeez!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 13, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Don't be a hoser...jeez!





CD


----------



## Addie (Aug 20, 2018)

tenspeed said:


> Reminds me of the time many years ago when I was oot and aboot up in Canada with some friends and went oot for breakfast.  One of the guys asked if it was Canadian bacon that was served with the eggs.  The waitress had kind of a puzzled look on her face and replied yes, it was Canadian bacon.  Guess what he got, eh?



I guess I live too far south from our northern neighbors. We have always called it ham slices.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Sep 9, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I actually prefer a big, thin patty, like a smashburger, or my favorite fast-food burger, a _Whataburger_.
> 
> *Do you have a preference? If so, what is it?*




There are a lot of "I's" in my writing that follows, but the question is "my preference"...so...thanks for asking!



I started grinding my own meat some years ago. I prefer my burger cooked medium with some pink in the middle, but concerned about pre-ground meat safety for cooking this way. So, knowing a medium rare steak is perfectly fine to eat (even steak tartar) for those who do not have other health risks concerning their immune system, etc., it was clear to me the safest way to have a medium hamburger was to grind it myself from whole muscle.


I have long abandoned the grilled burger, like you CD I have watched a LOT of cooking shows and finally came to the conclusion that the flat iron griddle (or cast iron non-ridged pan) is the superior way (in my opinion, your mileage may vary) to cook a burger. This from watching the preferences and opinions of many chefs and my own personal experience and preference. Restaurants dont usually use cast iron, they use a pro-griddle which has a thick steel plate as its cooking surface, not something most home cooks have, so cast iron is the next best thing.



I grind my beef from chuck roast. I dont see a need for several meats, but I'm sure that is very good, I just keep that part of my burger life pretty simple. I use the 1/4" die on the grinder and I grind only once, never passing it through again and handle the ground meat very gently. I believe overworking ground beef is one of the main reasons for dense, dry burgers. I form my burgers to their shape only enough so they barely hold together for cooking (no worry about breaking up and falling through grill grates on a griddle pan).


When grinding the meat (I know many already know this but for any who dont) I always cut the beef roast up in to approx. 1" cubes and arrange on sheet pans and put in the freezer until just beginning to get firm on the outside of the pieces. I also chill my grinder parts in the freezer ahead of time. Heat develops in the grinding process and you dont want the fat to start to liquefy. When I feed the cubes in to the neck of the grinder chute, I take care to feed an even balance of lean and fatty pieces for best possible fat/balance/ratio in the ground product. I dont get too scientific about it, but my guess is I usually get 70-75/30-25% lean to fat ratio. I find the best ground beef for burgers when buying it is this ratio as well. Even 80-20 is too lean in my opinion.



Because of my Low Carb eating these days, my burger size has changed. I used to portion 6oz (I am a little obsessed with weighting foods and ingredients, I used to even weigh pasta for perfect portioning when I ate pasta) burgers and form them square to eat on ciabatta bread, but so far, since low carbing, my favorite "bun" for burgers now is this cheddar biscuit recipe . I make 6 "buns" from this recipe rather than the 10 specified for the portions in the recipe. And now I weigh out and shape 2oz portions for burgers slightly larger than a slider and smaller than the typical burger I used to make. 2 of these burgers makes a very satiating meal because the "buns" bring a solid protein load with them.


To cook smaller and flatter burgers to my liking, which again is medium/pink in the middle, or at least the instant the temp passes this phase is OK and still juicy, rather than intentionally cooking the meat to smithereens like some enjoy; I make sure my cast iron griddle is at least 450° (yes, I'm also temp obsessed and use a laser thermometer to know my pan temps) before putting the burgers on, and cook very fast at the high temp which sears the crust, yet gets the meat off the griddle before its overcooked. This requires a solid "mise en place" to have any toppings ready like cheese, so it can go on the instant the smaller flatter burger is flipped so I am not overcooking the burger waiting on the cheese to melt. Also, room temp cheese is a good idea.


I remove the burgers to a platter with a folded paper towel underneath to catch what are usually significant excess juices (after all, this whole writing is about how to get a properly cooked juicy burger, right?... so mine are ALWAYS juicy) so the burger doesn't carry too much moisture to the "bun".


I stopped making "meatloaf" burgers with a bunch of stuff in them a long time ago. I like to taste a pure burger. It is my opinion that there are no mix-ins needed for burgers, plus doing that just overworks the meat to get stuff evenly distributed. What is required, again, in my opinion, is a strong seasoning of salt and pepper on at least one side of the patty.


I pretty much have this burger thing "down" after about 30 years of previously thinking I knew what I was doing!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 9, 2018)

As far as flat top vs open flame grilling I don't have a preference.   When cooking burgers indoors I mostly use a cast iron griddle but when cooking outdoors I always cook over charcoal.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks good roadfix! A lot of people swear by charcoal. It does add that "olde-tyme" barbecue flavor many of us grew up with.


I have a 6 burner LP fuel Viking cooktop out in my garage, along with deep fryers, etc.. I can also ventilate pretty well, so I keep most of that kind of cooking out there. So I'm kind of semi-outdoors. But for the african hot of the summer here in Virginia I do have a tiny gas grill that works pretty well and even a large countertop oven I use to do baking out on the back deck. That's because I AC my garage (keeps mildew down from the humidity here and gives me a comfortable place to work on stuff)...and mid-summer means when I ventilate, its draws that hot air in. 



I haven't used charcoal in some time. I used to use it for my fireside setup at my bonfire location just because it made it easier than moving coals from the bonfire to underneath that grill setup. Haven't been doing as much "by the bonfire" cooking in recent years, need to get back to it.



One thing is for sure, there's noting wrong with a charcoal grilled burger at all. I just found my preference, and haven't grilled a burger in a few years now at least.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh, how I miss a real hardwood charcoal cooked burger.

I feel like a dog on a road trip, replete with head out the window, ears and tongue flapping in the wind as I drive by a park or backyard where someone is charcoal grilling burgers.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Sep 10, 2018)

It IS a childhood memory trigger to so many of us, especially those over 40. Back in the days when our parents actually used those crusty grills at the parks and we even drank from the park open air water fountains!...nobody walked around nursing a bottle of water back then...and the burger grease would run down your arm as the ants were making their way up on to the picnic table...ah...the memories!..and the big swing-sets you could launch yourself 50' across the air off of, and the parents never blinked or worried about you...


----------



## Rascal (Sep 10, 2018)

I like a nice fat juicy pattie. I don't grind my meat but after reading above, I now will give it a go.  Thanks for the tips guys.

Russ


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 10, 2018)

When I cook burgers indoors, I use a Cuisinart Griddler. It cooks the burgers very quickly with nice dark sear on the outside and medium on the inside. All in about 3.5-4.0 minutes.


----------



## caseydog (Sep 11, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Oh, how I miss a real hardwood charcoal cooked burger.
> 
> I feel like a dog on a road trip, replete with head out the window, ears and tongue flapping in the wind as I drive by a park or backyard where someone is charcoal grilling burgers.



Get a _Weber Smokey Joe_, like the one in the picture from Roadfix. They are cheap, and just right for grilling up a few burgers. 

CD


----------



## CraigC (Sep 11, 2018)

After trying the reverse sear on rib-eye, I'm wondering how good a burger would be done on the Egg at 650F to 800F. Have to give it a try next time we have burgers. I might also try the plancha I bought for it. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 11, 2018)

buckytom said:


> I prefer thicker as well. In fact, I'll go a step further and make a Jucy Lucy, or "Daddy's Special" burger as my son used to call them when he was little.
> 
> One thin patty, a lump of Boursin cheese, then encase it with another thin to medium thick patty.


I'm not a great burger eater but you're tempting me. The other day I bought some very low fat "steak" mince (ground beef) and I've been thinking about burgers. I like the idea of your  Boursin burger. I was thinking about Brie as I have some in the 'fridge but I have to go shopping today so I'll pick up some Boursin while I'm out - probably the herb-y one.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 11, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Get a _Weber Smokey Joe_, like the one in the picture from Roadfix. They are cheap, and just right for grilling up a few burgers.
> 
> CD



I have one. However, I rarely have the time to set it up, then wait to get the coals burned down to use it properly. Whenever I have a day off, I'm either on my boat, or on a hike, or at the beach, or fishing, at one of my son's games before I'm heading back into work. 
I really should make the effort, though. 




Mad Cook said:


> I'm not a great burger eater but you're tempting me. The other day I bought some very low fat "steak" mince (ground beef) and I've been thinking about burgers. I like the idea of your  Boursin burger. I was thinking about Brie as I have some in the 'fridge but I have to go shopping today so I'll pick up some Boursin while I'm out - probably the herb-y one.



Boursin burgers are delicious! Either the herb-y or garlic will do quite well.


----------



## Chef Kenny (Sep 11, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> When I cook burgers indoors, I use a Cuisinart Griddler. It cooks the burgers very quickly with nice dark sear on the outside and medium on the inside. All in about 3.5-4.0 minutes.




That's a really good idea. I like that griddle becasue the griddle plates are removable and there is a flat and a grooved side.


I have an older clamshell griddle similar to the old George Foreman grill that I use for panini type sandwiches. I took the pin out of the hinges so I can unhinge the top and place it flat on a sandwich. These newer grills usually have a slip hinge to accommodate that, where the older models sit a little angled on the top of anything really thick if you dont unhinge them.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2018)

I really like the Griddler. I don't use it often but it's versatility is a winner. I use it for burgers, chicken, pancakes, panini, etc.


----------

